# Does any one have a mistral 16'



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

I am just wondering if any one else has the same boat as me. Just want to see what brakes most on these boats and stuff like that compare notes about the boat. i know it's a rare boat but let me know if you have a mistral 16' weather it's the model with the cabin or without the cabin.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you wouldn't mind, please post a pic or two of your boat. My boat is extremely rare too, a Sundance 23.


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

i will soon my current computer doens't have the pics of it.


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

these are pics of my boat


----------



## simons'mistral16 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a Mistral 16 but the cabin version , similar but you guessed it with a cabin .. I bought it a couple of weeks ago and have not sailed it yet , cant wait !!! That being said my father has had everything from a sandpiper to hughes 48' and when he told me to just on a mistral because of epic reliability extremely forgiving and a boat load of fun , I went for it! I have not been to see my father to have him help me with rigging the sails , I have a main , jib and spinnaker(with a rod) and have no idea even on how to attach the boom , I raised the mast ( couldnt resist ) and attempted it but no luck, not enough experience in rigging .


----------



## Boz (Apr 15, 2012)

@ Simon:
I have the same Mistral16, cabrio version. I bought it without manual, but learned about rigging by looking for instructions for Wayfarer. There is a webpage with 20 or so photographs explaining in detail how to rig it, and in which order. I have URL on the other computer, let me know if you cannot find it, I can post it here (I hope).

@ smallboatlover
From the pics you put on looks as if your boat has spinnaker tunnel, right? Mine has just two round access panels in the bow, for access to the mast pivot pin and perhaps some limited storage.


----------



## Boz (Apr 15, 2012)

On a second thought, why wait for a reply. Here's illustrated rigging guide for Wayfarer, it is identical for Mistral 16 or CL-16.

Caution Water - Sailing - Wayfarer Rigging Guide

Cheers all


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

Yes my boat does have a spinnaker shoot on the starbord bow and on the port side is a rectangle storage area all the way from foward of cockpit to bow lot od extra storage an i think the way i have it rigged workes good


----------



## Boz (Apr 15, 2012)

Not being overly experienced with rigging variations, I am curious where your rigging differs from the one I put link to previously. I do mine pretty much as shown there, I believe manual shows something very similar, takes me about 30min to get her up and ready to launch from the road trailer (includes sails hoisting). Certainly would not mind to do it faster and maybe easier.


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

i'm not sure i i i can describe it good enough but theres two side stays and a foward on i hook the side ones up first then put the mast throught the pin then raise it and attach the foward stay i'm not sure how else to describe it it takes me about 5 mins to put the mast up 15 to put it in the water ready to sail any other questions ask ill try to describe better if you need


----------



## Boz (Apr 15, 2012)

That was a good description.
I hoist the mast the same way, and it looks to me to be the only way. Otherwise you need at least one other person to hold the mast upright.
What takes me the most time is to unpack everything from the trailer and car just to start rigging - and same goes for taking the rig down. Hopefully with some more practice it will move much faster.


----------



## dklein90 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm going to look at at Mistral 16 on Tuesdauy morning 6/5. Looks like a decent boat, They are supposed to be modeled after the Wayfarer which I have always wanted. My only problem is this boat would only fill my desire for a day sailer not an overnighter. A Wayfarer is better at both tasks than the Mistral. But I want a boat and this one is for sale and close by, a Wayfarer would be more difficult to find (at leat I could be sailing and racing this summer)

Here is a link to the craigslist add. http://nh.craigslist.org/boa/3039017552.html

Can anyone who is familiar with these boats tell me anything I should be looking out for or offer any advise.

As far as replacement parts and sails does the wayfarer and cl-15 parts and pieces fit onto this boat?

I used to have a Newport 21 (which was also a rare boat) I loved it but it was a little to big to take in and out of the water all the time, I need something smaller and lighter then that was.

Thanks for any info anyone can provide.


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

Yes look for loose fittings on my boat none of the fittings had backing plates my jib fairlead poped out while sailing last year. Also there really nice boat more of a racing boat then cruiseing kind. they like to heel a lot when sailing. no to good in heavy winds unless you have more then just 1 person. im always single handed so heavy weather sailing for me is dificult.


----------



## dklein90 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, thats good to know, I'll take a good look for loose fittings. Was that an easy fix or have you not yet fixed the problem. Seems likke it would be dificult to get backing plates onto the back of the fittings with no access into the hull.

Here is a link you might be interested in. Its from the Canadian Wayfarer Association.

http://www.wayfarer-canada.org/wayfarer_racing.pdf

loads of info on Wayfarers which are almost the same boat.


----------



## Boz (Apr 15, 2012)

I ordered some stuff from C&L boats last summer (motor bracket), their CL16 is almost identical to Mistral 16. I believe rigging is directly compatible, likely rudder & centerboard as well. You can find prices at: C&L Boatworks
Very good service, in my experience.
As for unsupported bracketry that smallboatlover mentions, I had no issue whatsoever - so far, that is. Hull in the photos you sent looks in pretty good shape (mine has stickers that are well faded, if that could be an indication).
Good luck with purchase and sailing!


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

Yes they were a easy fix and i couldnt put backing plates in but i could put insertes inthat grab more like backinf plate but these inserts you screw in and they flare out then yiu screw your staines screwes into them


----------



## dklein90 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info; I'm now a part of the proud Mistral 16 owners club. I think we should try to start an association or at least a face book page for Mistral 16 owners. There are at least 4 of us on Sailnet.

So the boat didn't look as good in person as it did in the pictures (they never do though) Over all it wasn't bad, she will need some work to be sailable like reattaching the spreaders, some new lines, and a better inspection of all of the fittings/ heard wear. 
16 ft Sail Boat & Trailer

There are some hairline cracks in the decking Im not sure how to fix these but I don't think it's too bad) the haul is in good shape though, seemed solid throughout and the gel coat seemed in good condition. The main sail and jib are really the best part of the boat being almost new, some minor stains but the fabric is still crisp and new feeling, no tears or frays.

The owner was asking $1200, I offered $500 and we settled on $800 after some negotiation.

I'll have the boat home on Sunday to give a more thorough cleaning looking over.


----------



## dklein90 (Jul 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me or take a picture of what is under the mast on Mistral 16s. I have a pin that goes through the mast about a foot and a half from th bottom of the mast. then the mast pivots up and all the weight is on that pin. It seems like there should be something underneath the mast for it to sit on. Am I missing something or is this really how they work


----------



## Boz (Apr 15, 2012)

@ dklein90
There is nothing below the mast - lower end actually hangs in the air. But do not worry, pivot pin can take both the rigging weight and tension in the stays. When you open round hatches on either side of the mast slot you can feel with your hand how walls are thickened around the pin holes - at least 1/2" of fiberglass there if not more. Also be careful with the cotter pins and washers that keep pivot pin in place - if you drop them it might be quite a job to collect them from the hollow hull.
As for the mast, you should have some kind of removable soft sleeve that you put around the part that sits in the slot - it prevents mast from sliding sideways and prevents it from causing fretting damage to the mast slot. Worst comes to worst, a rug can do it - once you raise the mast you'll understand what am I referring to.
Happy sailing!

Bo


----------



## JENECEKOI (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, 
I am an owner of a Mistral 16 daysailor. We have had the boat in our family for several years. With the kids being very young, it was put aside in storage. Since the kids are now older, I have decided to put it back in the water this summer for every one to enjoy. Unfortunately I am unable to find the spreaders for the shrouds. After a few phone calls, no one seems to be able to help me. My only option seems to get them fabricated from a local weld shop, however I do not have any specs. Can any of you help me out?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Boz (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Matt:

I'd advise you to look at Sailboats Online, spreader for CL16 (twin to Mistral 16) is around 30CAD, bracket similarly priced - if you need one. If not sure, you can phone Chris Larocque and ask for photos of the parts to be mailed, but I would guess that those parts would be a pretty good fit for mistral.
I bought lightweight motor bracket for my Mistral from them, and it was an excellent service - not to mention that their bracket is the best fit for a small boat that I was able to find.

Happy sailing!
Bo


----------



## daniel12345 (Aug 21, 2012)

smallboatlover said:


> I am just wondering if any one else has the same boat as me. Just want to see what brakes most on these boats and stuff like that compare notes about the boat. i know it's a rare boat but let me know if you have a mistral 16' weather it's the model with the cabin or without the cabin.


Hi there,
We bought a used Mistral 16 in May (2012) with the spi that had been barely used. We had some updates to do on it. 
We replaced all the halyards, removed the furling mechanism of the furling jib (otherwise the jib could not be tightened), replaced the jib sheet cleats by bigger ones, secured all the screws that were loose, fixed a punture hole, replaced the plug. We got the original manufacturer's brochure on another forum and realized that the cleat on the mast (starboard) 
and the corresponding cleat on the mast (port) are for the Cunningham. 
It now sails very well. In fact last week end, my girl friend used the trapeze 
by a stable 15 N. The boat did great but...unfortunately, we ended capsizing and we lost the rudder. Do you, or anybody you might know, happen to have a Mistral 16 rudder for sale ?

Daniel


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

you should have had the ring in that stops it from coming up. I have no idea


----------



## Boz (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your rudder. But how did it get loose? Tiller should keep it from coming off the pins, and tiller itself is held in place by a line that comes from the rudder and keeps the blade down tight - entire assembly is kind of secured in place.
As for replacement, I have no idea about used ones. New one from CL is 190 (head) + 240 (blade) + 100 (tiller) which is quite a bit of money.

Good luck with your search!

Bo


----------



## daniel12345 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Bo.
Well this boat must be 30 y old at least so there were modifications by previous owners. Also, the St Lawrence River level is low and where we are, in Lake St Louis, many people have broken the centerboard well or the rudder. So I kept the line holding the rudder down rather loose (so if the rudder hit something, it would lift, not break). The crucial thing that was supposed to hold the whole thing in place is a metal clip. It was bent upwards instead of downwards when I inserted the rudder pintle into the gudgeon. THus the clip did not do its job because of that (holding the rudder in place) when the boat capsized. 
Anyway, thanks for the info; we will look for a CL. Too bad for that delay, trapeze was great.

Daniel



Boz said:


> Sorry to hear about your rudder. But how did it get loose? Tiller should keep it from coming off the pins, and tiller itself is held in place by a line that comes from the rudder and keeps the blade down tight - entire assembly is kind of secured in place.
> As for replacement, I have no idea about used ones. New one from CL is 190 (head) + 240 (blade) + 100 (tiller) which is quite a bit of money.
> 
> Good luck with your search!
> ...


----------



## Boz (Apr 15, 2012)

So I guess you went out on Saturday, as it was quite windy. I went out on Sunday afternoon - was far less windy, and, since I mostly sail alone, makes it a bit easier to balance.
As for the rudder downline, I tend to tighten it, despite shallows around. I have hit rocks few times, but always with centerboard - so far, at least. But you gave me the idea to replace the lines with bungy cords, just for that reason.

Cheers,
Bo


----------



## daniel12345 (Aug 21, 2012)

WE went out on saturday on lake St Louis, at Venture (very close and east to Pointe Claire yacht club). 15 to 17 kn. It was fantastic. 4 hours of impeccable sailing with my girsl friend on trapeze. Then she steered... 
Bungy cords: yes we tried that: very difficult to have the right tension. Too much, then there is no reason to put one. Not enough tension, then the rudder lifts with speed.
Daniel



Boz said:


> So I guess you went out on Saturday, as it was quite windy. I went out on Sunday afternoon - was far less windy, and, since I mostly sail alone, makes it a bit easier to balance.
> As for the rudder downline, I tend to tighten it, despite shallows around. I have hit rocks few times, but always with centerboard - so far, at least. But you gave me the idea to replace the lines with bungy cords, just for that reason.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bo


----------



## dklein90 (Jul 25, 2010)

There is a very inexpensive jam cleat designed just for the job of holding down the rudder. The cleat is on a lever and when the rudder gets bumped it releases. I installed a new jam cleat on my tiller but now that I've heard these stories I'm going to replace it with one that releases. APS - Clamcleats - Auto Release

Is there something that is supposed to hold the rudder onto the boat when upside down? My rudder just sits on the pintails and seems like it could eaisly come off. I've never liked the way it is set up. My old boat I had to keep a hammer in my truck just for getting the rudder off of the boat.

I think I would try to make a new one myself before buying one at several hundred dollars. A sheet of marine grade plywood, west systems epoxy, a jig saw,and some sanding would probably turn out a decent product. The you only need a bracket and tiller. Best of luck to daniel12345.


----------



## dklein90 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just found the other thread about attaching the rudder.


----------



## rustycutter (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a Mistral 16 daysailer. Does anyone know where I can get a new mainsail? Or have this one resewn? I live in eastern Pa


----------

